

Top tracking apps - katelmore
http://www.toptrackingapps.com/

======
katelmore
It has all the typical amenities and luxuries such as trace a lost phone
(indicates the last location of the mobile before they run out the battery).
It also has a great feature that will notify you by e-mail a photo and
location of someone trying to unlock your phone in more than five times,
something that Android Device Manager can not do.

